# Fleas!!!



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

Let me just say what I've tried so far and if there's something I'm missing, please suggest it.

- Frontline
- Vacuuming
- Capstar
- Cursing
- Vacuuming
- Diatomaceous earth (sprinkled on carpets and dogs)
- Garlic powder in their food
- Vacuuming
- Apple cider vinegar ( in their water, which they won't drink, and sprayed on carpet and furniture)
- screaming and cursing
- Vacuuming
- Baths with various and sundry essential oils added to shampoo
- Various and sundry essential oils added to sprays, dripped on collars
- stomping, screaming and cursing
- Vacuuming
- Various and sundry flea products from farm store
- Snarkey vet who says we have a special kind of super flea
- Homicidal thoughts toward vet
- Vacuuming, vacuuming and more vacuuming
- washing clothing, bedding, couch cushions, dog beds in hot 
water....repeatedly
- change of underwear after getting a bug guy quote
- Vacuuming
Am I missing anything?


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

The cursing didn't work? Huh, usually works for me. Did you try having homicidal thoughts about the vet? Oh wait, you did.  I got nothin'.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Seriously.. parasites post-SHTF we need to come up with something.
Not eager to live with lice and fleas rest of my life (however short that may be) post SHTF


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

1. Remove the animals from the house.
2. Bug bomb the entire house while you take a vacation.
3. Return from vacation and vacuum the entire house.
4. Keep the animals outside NEVER to return to the inside again!

Wife agreed with 1 to 3...unfortunately the bug bomb did the trick.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Bug bombs worked for me as well. I just left for a few hours.
I now use a Soresto collar on the dog and she hasn't had a flea or tick issue since.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

I am sorry for your pain and difficulty with this.

I have had cats bring fleas to my bed, twice. Each time I sprinkled flea powder liberally around my bed (bedding was off and in the washer) and bedroom. It worked for me.

I have been wondering if diatomaceous earth would work for fleas, but evidently it didn't work for you.

Wishing you the best in the challenge. I remember flea bites that itched for a month.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Back before Roo was born we lived in a tiny apartment run by a slumlord. There were fleas in the carpet when we moved in. Yes we had dogs and cats but never had fleas til we moved in that place. (Never had then since we moved out either.)

While we lived there I bathed all our pets in this great shampoo called De-flea. It works soooooo well I contacted the company to see if they'd make a carpet shampoo. They told me the pet shampoo can be used in a shampooer without issue. The owner of the company even does it and recommended the concentrated shampoo. In fact they sent me a gallon jug of the concentrated shampoo FREE (they sell the concentrate in smaller bottles at Petco)!!!

I still have the gallon mostly full and it is the best thing I have ever used!


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Maybe this De Flea should be part of our preps.
I mean how expensive can it be?


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

BlueZ said:


> Maybe this De Flea should be part of our preps.
> I mean how expensive can it be?


A gallon of the concentrate is roughly $45. The non concentrate is less but then you are getting added water and less of the shampoo its self.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I want to add that the fleas are getting immune to the topical drops. There is a pill you can get from the vet that works but it is about $70 a pill but lasts 3 months.

When we lived in the flea infested apartment I tried everything before I found the shampoo. Homemade flea traps, store bought flea traps, sprays, foggers, carpet powders, DE, etc.

Back when I was a kid we just fed the dog a clove of garlic once a week and she never had fleas.

Another product we used to help with the fleas in the apartment was Flea-Free. It is a water additive.

http://wolfcreekranch.net/flea_free_food_supplement.html


----------



## bbqjoe (Feb 10, 2017)

Move?

I lived a very short while in KY.
I had never seen a flea in my life before then.
OMG!

The dog would come in absolutely miseable.
I'd pull his fur back, and his pink skin was completely black.
Wall to wall fleas.

I had a bar of flea soap. I'd plop him in the tub, scrub him up, and kill the fleas.

He'd make a break for the outdoors and return an hour later totally covered again.

I have no answer, but can totally understand your pain, anger, and frustration.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Grimm said:


> I want to add that the fleas are getting immune to the topical drops. There is a pill you can get from the vet that works but it is about $70 a pill but lasts 3 months.
> 
> When we lived in the flea infested apartment I tried everything before I found the shampoo. Homemade flea traps, store bought flea traps, sprays, foggers, carpet powders, DE, etc.
> 
> ...


Interesting, there are lots of places that say that garlic is toxic to dogs.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

Id like to add if you bug bomb it's a good idea to turn off and unplug anything that can cause a spark. The stuff can blow up you know.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

Oh and we use cedarcide for fleas, ticks and anything that crawls. Google it comes in all forms


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

weedygarden said:


> Interesting, there are lots of places that say that garlic is toxic to dogs.


Never had any issues with feeding the dog (Pattycake- my hunting dog as a kid) garlic. She lived to be 9 years old which is average for her breed and only was put down because she had cancer in her liver and soft tissue tumors. My folks just put down their dog who was the same breed and 16 years old. Cancer again. It seems to be how this breed goes rather than old age. Both were Brittanys btw.

Back to the fleas issue, next week we will be 'puppy sitting' my folks 5th Brittany, Buddy. My mom made a point to tell me she gave him a bath and the flea pill (Comfortis) so he will not bring home any hitchhikers from our house. Funny since neither of my pups have fleas.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

Grimm said:


> Never had any issues with feeding the dog (Pattycake- my hunting dog as a kid) garlic. She lived to be 9 years old which is average for her breed and only was put down because she had cancer in her liver and soft tissue tumors. My folks just put down their dog who was the same breed and 16 years old. Cancer again. It seems to be how this breed goes rather than old age. Both were Brittanys btw.
> 
> Back to the fleas issue, next week we will be 'puppy sitting' my folks 5th Brittany, Buddy. My mom made a point to tell me she gave him a bath and the flea pill (Comfortis) so he will not bring home any hitchhikers from our house. Funny since neither of my pups have fleas.


Same as humans, not the breed its the food. Nh phd did a study confirming a direct link between sodium nitrate and a chemical and all gmo round up ready products. It makes a cancer causing agent that guarantees cancer......


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

We use bug bombs. Bomb once, wait about 10 days, bomb again. Repeat in about six weeks if necessary. 

Since I can't let my chickens and Guineas free-range any more (the chicken hawk is very unhappy we now keep the birds in a large pen with netting over it) we've had a influx of ticks. The Guineas kept the area tick free for several years so I miss that part of their free-ranging. The dogs wear Prevent-A-Tic collars and we check them and us when we come in from being out on the property.

This is just how it is when you live in the country. I keep bug bombs, Sevin dust, Amdro, rat poison, mouse/rat traps, snake catchers, wasp spray and an assortment of other fine products on hand at all times.


----------



## bbqjoe (Feb 10, 2017)

I wonder if you tried catching the fleas.
All I know, is every time I set a trap for something, they appear to go away.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Country Living said:


> We use bug bombs. Bomb once, wait about 10 days, bomb again. Repeat in about six weeks if necessary.
> 
> Since I can't let my chickens and Guineas free-range any more (the chicken hawk is very unhappy we now keep the birds in a large pen with netting over it) we've had a influx of ticks. The Guineas kept the area tick free for several years so I miss that part of their free-ranging. The dogs wear Prevent-A-Tic collars and we check them and us when we come in from being out on the property.
> 
> This is just how it is when you live in the country. I keep bug bombs, Sevin dust, Amdro, rat poison, mouse/rat traps, snake catchers, wasp spray and an assortment of other fine products on hand at all times.


When we were in S. TX we just got to where we considered Guineas to be expendable. We'd have one group out dealing with the ticks and another group in the "grow up" pen. When the Hawks got past the dogs a few to many times Wed set the newest batch out and start another. It helped that one of our neighbors bred them.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

RedBeard said:


> Same as humans, not the breed its the food. Nh phd did a study confirming a direct link between sodium nitrate and a chemical and all gmo round up ready products. It makes a cancer causing agent that guarantees cancer......


Not 100% true. Some diseases are caused by genetic defects. We see this in animals with small gene pools and lots of inbreeding.

My folks have had 5 Brittanys in about 40 years. The only one to live past 9-11 years old was Ellie (the one they just put down). There is a lot of inbreeding with this type of dog. Every dog they have had except their current one has had cancer. Their current one is only 3-4 years old right now.

The first one they had was fed a meat based diet. Raw mostly. She was my dad's hunting buddy and she ate only what he hunted or what she caught on her own out in the fields and woods. She was known for digging up the guts after my dad dressed his kills and eating them. She had cancer. My folks put her down when she lost control of her bladder and her legs. I was in diapers when this happened.

The pup I had as a teen and was my hunting buddy had cancer as well. She was fed a homemade diet. She was a spoiled dog who loved rabbit. She even tried to eat our breeding pair of meat bunnies a bunch of times. She figured out how to get in to their pen.

The last two dogs my folks had were also spoiled and given the best homemade and raw diet. My mom loves her dogs and treats them like children. She has always given them the best.


----------

